# Planet GraveMarker



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I have upgrade my site. Tell me what you think. Still have a few features that need to be worked on but I am getting there.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I like the look of your site. It is easy to navigate and visually easy to read. Good work!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you very much


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I found out that Rotting Flesh Radio talked about both my sites www.hauntseeker.com and Planet GraveMarker | Everything Halloween located on one site. and i was so cited to hear. so of course I made a video with the audio on there. Check it out.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Mark, your sites are coming along awesome and filled with lots of info.....keep upp the great work.


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2006)

Great Stuff!


----------

